# The story of Julie.ca



## MapleDots__ (Dec 4, 2020)

My wife's name is Julie and she asked me to make her a blog. She had her heart set on my pink.ca domain to use for it but I have way too much action on that domain to tie it up right now.

So in a casual way I said, let me see if I can get you Julie.ca

I had no idea who owned it so on September 9th I made a feel it out offer of 1k on godaddy auction. I figured it was something where maybe I could feel it out and get a counter offer in response. I was figuring I would spend as high as 5k to get the domain.

Well as expected I got the big silence and never heard a thing so I never gave it another thought. I launched my wife's blog under a different domain and life went on.

Surprisingly enough I got the following counter offer today...









I have to say I kinda fell off my chair for two reasons. One is the obvious 250k (in USD no less) and the other that it took 3 months to get the response.

So jokingly I was going to post here and ask which one of you jokers owned it and how did you know it was me bidding?

I was going to say hey [notify]rlm[/notify] take it easy on me a bit.

Well well, to my surprise whois was not redacted for the domain, I had never even checked on it figuring for sure it would be privacy enabled.

So who do you think owns the domain that had the balls big enough to ask 250k usd?

Nope it was not rlm it was our friend [notify]AdamDicker[/notify]

HeHe, I know Adam from a few transactions and I had a good belly laugh.

Does anyone think I can get a discount?  *ROFL*


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 4, 2020)

Yikes!


----------



## domains (Dec 5, 2020)

this is the time of year to follow up on old leads, on the chance budgets need to be spent by year end.

I can’t think of a big obvious end user for julie, though it’s a decently common name.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 5, 2020)

Maybe he will drop a 0 and let it go for $25K instead. :lol:


----------



## AdamDicker (Dec 5, 2020)

So I must explain, I bought the domain for my daughter Julie as hold for her future. When I really don't want to sell a name I quote very high. I could be convinced for 25k though.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 5, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> So I must explain, I bought the domain for my daughter Julie as hold for her future. When I really don't want to sell a name I quote very high. I could be convinced for 25k though.



HaHa.... and hence the discount

Good to see you Adam

Sorry I needed to entice you back to post, I figured this might get your attention. It is a great domain name but I do not remember it on your list.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 5, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> So I must explain, I bought the domain for my daughter Julie as hold for her future. When I really don't want to sell a name I quote very high. I could be convinced for 25k though.



Sounds like Frank should be negotiating with Julie since you bought it for her, right?  I mean you should certainly be giving her advice, but I hope she gets her say in this!


----------



## domains (Dec 5, 2020)

I always remembered Adam’s story about pw.ca so now not surprised at the $250k counter.  really nowadays you can have no idea who is on the other end of that inquiry.  always easier to come down than raise your price.


----------



## AdamDicker (Dec 5, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> I always remembered Adam’s story about pw.ca so now not surprised at the $250k counter.  really nowadays you can have no idea who is on the other end of that inquiry.  always easier to come down than raise your price.



pw.ca was a good one at 60k but I have a much better one recently when I sold md.ca to a company called MD Financial that Scotiabank bought. For MD.ca I negotiated with Scotiabank so I knew what was going on. I didn't fall for the pw.ca thing I did back in about 2006. 
Adam


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 6, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> pw.ca was a good one at 60k but I have a much better one recently when I sold md.ca to a company called MD Financial that Scotiabank bought. For MD.ca I negotiated with Scotiabank so I knew what was going on. I didn't fall for the pw.ca thing I did back in about 2006.
> Adam



Glad to hear you finally sold that one!  I don't suppose you can report that one ??


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 6, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> pw.ca was a good one at 60k but I have a much better one recently when I sold md.ca to a company called MD Financial that Scotiabank bought. For MD.ca I negotiated with Scotiabank so I knew what was going on. I didn't fall for the pw.ca thing I did back in about 2006.
> Adam



And thankfully they were interested in keeping the name MD rather than just folding it under the Scotia website.  Occasionally you see decent domains in TBR where they drop the domain because there was a buyout and they just end up folding it into the parent brand.


----------



## domains (Dec 6, 2020)

I have MyMD (.ca) and it gets regular hits from that md management company, though I own a lot of mykeyword domains as generics.  to me this is similar to mydoctor


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 6, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> I have MyMD (.ca) and it gets regular hits from that md management company, though I own a lot of mykeyword domains as generics.  to me this is similar to mydoctor



Was just discussing MyGP (General Practitioner) here:
https://dn.ca/viewtopic.php?pid=1947#p1947


----------



## AdamDicker (Dec 8, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you finally sold that one!  I don't suppose you can report that one ??



Nope, but it was by far the highest .ca sale to date.
Adam


----------



## AdamDicker (Dec 8, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> And thankfully they were interested in keeping the name MD rather than just folding it under the Scotia website.  Occasionally you see decent domains in TBR where they drop the domain because there was a buyout and they just end up folding it into the parent brand.



No, it was just the opposite, I tried for years to sell it to MD Financial and they had no interest, then Scotiabank bought them and wanted it right away.

Adam


----------



## AdamDicker (Dec 8, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HaHa.... and hence the discount
> 
> Good to see you Adam
> 
> Sorry I needed to entice you back to post, I figured this might get your attention. It is a great domain name but I do not remember it on your list.



I guess the price depends on how much you love your wife 
After all there will only ever be one julie.ca lol
-just kidding


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 8, 2020)

I already got her another domain, the 250k was a tiny tiny bit past my budget  *ROFL*


----------



## Nafti (Dec 8, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> Nope, but it was by far the highest .ca sale to date.
> Adam


Close to 7 figures then? Or above?


----------



## domains (Dec 8, 2020)

what is the highest reported .ca sale?  in US or Can $$$?


----------



## Nafti (Dec 8, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> what is the highest reported .ca sale?  in US or Can $$$?


I believe it’s creditcards.ca at $650,000 CDN.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 8, 2020)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> No, it was just the opposite, I tried for years to sell it to MD Financial and they had no interest, then Scotiabank bought them and wanted it right away.
> 
> Adam



I do remember you were revealing on dnf that it was close to a sale like 10 years ago or whatever it was, then nothing. That explains what happened back then.  Glad to hear Scotia took the plunge.  Obviously they have a bigger bank account to draw from


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 8, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I believe it’s creditcards.ca at $650,000 CDN.



Well apparently Namebio won't acknowledge that sale because they said it was for a website, not a domain. However, I can assure you 100% that the sale was domain only, no website or data or anything other than the domain was part of that sale.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 8, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> what is the highest reported .ca sale?  in US or Can $$$?


USD


----------

